# Pen case



## theturningcircle (Apr 30, 2008)

I spent an enjoyable morning making a pen case just for the fun and challenge.The idea is not new but I adapted it for an Americana ball point. The body is from English Box with Bubinga finials. The most difficult part was lining the pen compartment with velvet.
The pen is from purple dyed stabilized BEB.
Comments always welcome.
Ian


----------



## papaturner (Apr 30, 2008)

Ian, that is very nice.....You did an outstanding job.
I`m going to give that a shot myself.


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, that is cool, good work.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 30, 2008)

That is very creative, Ian, I like it.  There is a product in the states called Suede-Tex that would make the velvet lining easier to do.  Basically, you 'paint' an area with the special adhesive and then sprinkle on the fibers.  The result is a very professional looking velvet lining.  Hopefully you can get Suede-Tex or something similar in the UK.


----------



## DocStram (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPATURNER_
> 
> Ian, that is very nice.....You did an outstanding job.
> I`m going to give that a shot myself.



Ya know, Perry .... it's too bad you live just a little too far from Macon.  Something tells me it would be a lot of fun putting our heads together and making a few of our own design.


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 30, 2008)

well done! that's really cool.


----------



## holmqer (May 1, 2008)

That's a really neat idea for a design, and very well executed.


----------



## NavyDiver (May 1, 2008)

WOW!  Excellent idea and superb execution!


----------



## alamocdc (May 1, 2008)

Very well done, Ian! But if I made something like that, I'd have to charge more for it than the pen. Beautiful piece indeed.


----------



## TAFFJ (May 1, 2008)

Ian 
What a great idea! It really is first class.
Regards
David


----------



## skiprat (May 1, 2008)

Excellent work Ian!!!! I think that idea would work exceptionally well as a wedding pen gift.


----------



## rherrell (May 1, 2008)

Top notch, Ian!


----------



## VisExp (May 1, 2008)

I've seen something like that done for a long stem goblet.  Great idea for a pen and you did an amazing job with it.  It reminds me of a scroll rolled up, which is fitting considering the contents.  Very nice work.


----------



## workinforwood (May 1, 2008)

I agree..that's the shhh...well, it's pretty darn great! []


----------



## BigRob777 (May 11, 2008)

Now THAT'S talent!  I'm almost ashamed to call myself a turner.  Very nice work and it's a first for me, seeing something like this.
Rob


----------



## Tom McMillan (May 11, 2008)

Awesome work!!!


----------



## badger (May 12, 2008)

Amazing.  That is the coolest pen box I've seen yet.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 13, 2008)

Is the bottom flat?


----------



## skiprat (May 13, 2008)

Jared, I can answer that as I had the pleasure of seeing it for real.
It's completely round, just like an ancient scroll. It's as silky smooth on the inside as it is on the outside. Beautifully made.

It does however not compare to Ian's other work. We had some very talented woodsmiths at our recent meet up and all where simply blown away by the incredible craftmanship that Ian has produced.[}]


----------



## theturningcircle (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment Steven.[:I]
Ian


----------



## Ozzy (May 14, 2008)

Great job, that is really cool.


----------



## Mudder (May 14, 2008)

Impressive.

That has got to be the best pen box that I have seen.


That's one to be proud of.


----------



## darrylm (May 15, 2008)

that's really cool, I like it.


----------



## les-smith (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> 
> Top notch, Ian!



Double ditto on that.


----------



## Splinter (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow. That is the most beautiful and creative pen box I have ever seen. Amazing!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree, it is a great Idea, and beautiful execution great combination and outrageous finials


----------

